# First Impressions: Unlocked Rogers iPhone



## emalen

I've never done this before, but I thought I'd post my impressions after using my iPhone on the Rogers network for a little over a week. And in case you're wondering I used the Turbo Sim method.

First off, being an absolute Apple Fanboy, I bought the phone in Buffalo at the beginning of July. I quickly hacked it using the Anderson hack and had a nice iPod/WiFi device. Truth be told though, I didn't use it nearly as much as I should have for a few reasons...

1) So nervous about it... Really, I'm prone to dropping things.
2) I still had my 30GB iPod that holds everything.
3) No Phone!

So I got the Turbo Sim Hack... and let me just say WOW.

Finally, I don't have to carry my half broken Moto Razr and an iPod. Goodbye cracked Razr (garbage!), sold my iPod 30GB.

Impressions:

Taking calls is an absolute joy. Really, it makes talking on the phone so much more fun. I love the earphones with the little microphone. Call quality is awesome although the ringer definitely could be louder and the vibrate a touch more powerful (or mabye longer). Love contacts too, so fun scrolling through them, adding photos etc.

Text messaging is incredible. I really never used txt msg'ing on my Moto Razr, but now with the iPhone's incredible keyboard (which I love by the way). I txt message constantly. 

I love being able to take photos and upload them to my web gallery! Really an amazing feature: 
http://gallery.mac.com/myeventworks#100144&bgcolor=black

Battery life seems good so far. But I generally charge either every night, or every other night.

Ipod of course is incredible, which no doubt you'll all discover when Apple releases a new iPod on Wednesday.

My one issue. ROGERS and EDGE.

First off, I only have 10mb of data a month. A little over a week, I've already used 3mb.... and that's with barely using it. Everytime I download email it seems to use 500kb. The cost of data really does cripple the phone. When I'm not on WiFi, I never use the weather, stock, map, email, safari buttons unless I really really need to.

The only other hiccup around the phone is the ROGERS network. Now honestly, I'm not sure who to blame here, the phone or the network. But if the phone loses network connection, a warning comes up. This has happened a few times, which I find odd, and always around the same places around Toronto. One specific spot on the 401 near the airport and one spot going down Mt. Pleasant in Toronto. I guess I'm just not used to a phone that is so 'observant'. On all my other phones, I'm never told when the network has disappeared.

But other than that, I absoluetly love the phone and am thrilled to have finally got it working. Sorry for the rambling, but if you have any questions, feel free to post below.


----------



## kydee6039

My turbo sim should arrive either wednesday or thursday.

I'm happy to hear your loving the phone now. I actually use the iphone on a daily basis without the phone even working - so I know I will be even happier once the turbo sim arrives.

Just curious - did you do the turbo sim method yourself or did you have someone else do it for you?? I'm in need of help if you're willing or can recommend someone??


----------



## emalen

I most definitely did not program the Turbo Sim myself! I bought it off someone who already programmed it. I just had to do the final few steps, which involved no programming and was really easy.


----------



## kydee6039

Lucky guy.

I guess the hunt continues!!


----------



## Munchie

*Wifi*

TO is loaded with hot spots, why not use that instead of the data package, just curious.


----------



## emalen

Everyone on these boards always say, there are wifi spots everywhere!?!? Where in Toronto are these magical free wifi spots?


----------



## HowEver

emalen said:


> Everyone on these boards always say, there are wifi spots everywhere!?!? Where in Toronto are these magical free wifi spots?


There are scores of sites the only purpose of which is to track free wireless spots in Toronto.

toronto free wireless - Google Search


----------



## trix213

hey, im planning to purchase an iphone (4gb!) via the apple.com and having it shipped to a relative in california. my parents are going to cali so they can pick it up for me.

i have a couple of questions and since u already bought one, might as well ask you.

first, is it REQUIRED to get a plan from ATT for two yearS? is there a "RAW" cost for the phone? 

secondly was there any taxes bringing it up to canada? (i live in vancouver) 

thirdly, what is this super sim card unlock solution that you used and where can i find more information?

fourthly, even if i can't unlock it for the time being, can i still use the 'ipod' and wifi features? (i just sold my ipod) 

becuase im trying to decide between getting the new ipod classic and a new phone and just figured why not get the iphone?

thanks.


----------



## Ohenri

I've done no reasearch, but can you not just pull down email headers?? That should use very little data. That's what i do now, and that's what I hope to keep doin when I get mine working (soon hopefullly).

Are there any 3rd party email apps out there?

H!


----------



## ericlewis91

emalen said:


> I've never done this before, but I thought I'd post my impressions after using my iPhone on the Rogers network for a little over a week. And in case you're wondering I used the Turbo Sim method.
> 
> First off, being an absolute Apple Fanboy, I bought the phone in Buffalo at the beginning of July. I quickly hacked it using the Anderson hack and had a nice iPod/WiFi device. Truth be told though, I didn't use it nearly as much as I should have for a few reasons...
> 
> 1) So nervous about it... Really, I'm prone to dropping things.
> 2) I still had my 30GB iPod that holds everything.
> 3) No Phone!
> 
> So I got the Turbo Sim Hack... and let me just say WOW.
> 
> Finally, I don't have to carry my half broken Moto Razr and an iPod. Goodbye cracked Razr (garbage!), sold my iPod 30GB.
> 
> Impressions:
> 
> Taking calls is an absolute joy. Really, it makes talking on the phone so much more fun. I love the earphones with the little microphone. Call quality is awesome although the ringer definitely could be louder and the vibrate a touch more powerful (or mabye longer). Love contacts too, so fun scrolling through them, adding photos etc.
> 
> Text messaging is incredible. I really never used txt msg'ing on my Moto Razr, but now with the iPhone's incredible keyboard (which I love by the way). I txt message constantly.
> 
> I love being able to take photos and upload them to my web gallery! Really an amazing feature:
> http://gallery.mac.com/myeventworks#100144&bgcolor=black
> 
> Battery life seems good so far. But I generally charge either every night, or every other night.
> 
> Ipod of course is incredible, which no doubt you'll all discover when Apple releases a new iPod on Wednesday.
> 
> My one issue. ROGERS and EDGE.
> 
> First off, I only have 10mb of data a month. A little over a week, I've already used 3mb.... and that's with barely using it. Everytime I download email it seems to use 500kb. The cost of data really does cripple the phone. When I'm not on WiFi, I never use the weather, stock, map, email, safari buttons unless I really really need to.
> 
> The only other hiccup around the phone is the ROGERS network. Now honestly, I'm not sure who to blame here, the phone or the network. But if the phone loses network connection, a warning comes up. This has happened a few times, which I find odd, and always around the same places around Toronto. One specific spot on the 401 near the airport and one spot going down Mt. Pleasant in Toronto. I guess I'm just not used to a phone that is so 'observant'. On all my other phones, I'm never told when the network has disappeared.
> 
> But other than that, I absoluetly love the phone and am thrilled to have finally got it working. Sorry for the rambling, but if you have any questions, feel free to post below.


where do u buy this turbo sim? and how much?


----------



## aab01

ebay.. $450.00 as Bladox who makes the Turbo Sim had to shut down their store front temporarily at the overwhelming response to people buying them after finding it made the iPhone useable on other networks. So currently your options are:
-Find an overpriced Turbo Sim and buy it
-Do the hardware hack
-Wait like the rest of us for the software hack unlock to come out...


----------



## imachungry

I just got my Tsim (second one) for $120 total, courtesy of an ehmac bulk buy coordinated by member HAK (great guy, BTW). 

There's no excuse not to get rolling. :clap:


----------



## viffer

I too picked up a turbo sim from HAK. Now all I need is an iPhone - Buffalo was sold out today!


----------



## ShotNiCam

Ohenri said:


> I've done no reasearch, but can you not just pull down email headers?? That should use very little data. That's what i do now, and that's what I hope to keep doin when I get mine working (soon hopefullly).
> H!


Use IMAP protocol instead of POP3 in your email settings. POP3 downloads everything including the header and body of messages. IMAP, on the other hand, downloads only the headers and allows you to interact with each messages individually on the server.


----------



## CubaMark

trix213 said:


> hey, im planning to purchase an iphone (4gb!) via the apple.com and having it shipped to a relative in california. my parents are going to cali so they can pick it up for me.


You did catch the news yesterday that the 4-gig is being discontinued, right? The Apple store (U.S.) now sells the 8-gig model only, at a reduced price of $399.


----------



## trix213

yeah but they had limited stock online to clean it out. i believe it is all sold out now but there still might be some in stores. it was priced at 299.


----------



## Adam

aab01 said:


> ebay.. $450.00 as Bladox who makes the Turbo Sim had to shut down their store front temporarily at the overwhelming response to people buying them after finding it made the iPhone useable on other networks.



I don't get this. If there's an overwhelming demand for one of your products, why shut down your store? Embrace the demand and sell as many as you possibly can before someone else enters the market! That's the purpose of running a business isn't it?

Adam


----------



## gizmo321

I'm getting get mine done from here: 

Welcome to Bongo Wireless

w00t!


----------



## NBiBooker

All these Turbo sim customers may be setting themselves up for a big dissapointment if Apple posts a "fix" to the workaround. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## aab01

Adam said:


> I don't get this. If there's an overwhelming demand for one of your products, why shut down your store? Embrace the demand and sell as many as you possibly can before someone else enters the market! That's the purpose of running a business isn't it?
> 
> Adam



Adam,

I think they had to temporarily shut it down because they are a small company who used to sell only a few of those a year and then all of a sudden they had a few thousand people a day flooding their website and I think it was just that currently they cannot handle the order requests and had to take it down until they can. At least that is my impression.


----------



## rsxmachine

Can you disable the edge network on the iphone when connected through rogers so that you are not always connected. I would assume you could change the apn to something invalid, and when u want to use gprs, you change it to a valid one? Is this correct?

thanks


----------



## Kudravy

*Locked iPhone Jailbroken?*

Well i was just wondering, seeing as how there is a new iPhone coming to Canada, would the Installer app be in it? Would i still be able to use the 3G or even the 2.5G if i Jailbreak my iPhone? Because i would love all those neat applications, although now that there is going to be GPS, i kinda want that as well.... So would it all still work?


----------



## chas_m

Kudravy said:


> Well i was just wondering, seeing as how there is a new iPhone coming to Canada, would the Installer app be in it?


No, because installer.app is not an Apple product.



> Would i still be able to use the 3G or even the 2.5G if i Jailbreak my iPhone?


I assume you mean to ask "I already have a jailbroken iPhone, will it continue to work as it does now?" and the answer to that is yes, at least for the foreseeable future.



> Because i would love all those neat applications, although now that there is going to be GPS, i kinda want that as well.... So would it all still work?


Now, I'm confused ... you want a new Canadian iPhone 2.0 *and* you want to jailbreak it? Nobody knows for sure at this time, but my guess would be "yes, but with certain sacrifices."

PS. Nobody really knows if "true" GPS is on the new iPhone or not. Compelling arguments (speculative) on both sides. We'll know tomorrow, I guess.

PPS. As I've said in an earlier thread, I think "true" GPS is *way* overrated. I navigated the whole US using only Google Maps and had no significant issues.


----------



## Kudravy

*Thank you*

well thank you for your help, it taught me a bit


----------



## rfairman

*unlocked Ipod on ebay*

would there be a problem setting up an unlocked Ipod from ebay on a pay-as-you-go Rogers account?


----------

